# Manual for Marconi Reliance transmitter



## Dinos Manos (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello to all members

My name is Kostas , i am a radio amateur , callsign sv1ayc , and i am trying to repair a Marconi LF Reliance transmitter the one that has 6 tubes type 807 ( all the same type ).
I am looking for the service manual or at least the schematic diagram.
If someone has any info please email me - Please send Kostas a PM as email removed.


----------

